# Don't Trust Command Strips to Hold Your Projects :/



## I_like_meats (Dec 24, 2015)

Made this clock for my apartment in Auburn, which unfortunately doesn't allow nails or screws in the walls. So I hung it with a command hook… bad decision. Stayed strong for 2 weeks but fell this morning and broke the clock completely in half. I think I'll cut it up and make coasters or something else small. Just be wary of putting your prized projects in the hands of adhesive hooks like I did


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

That's a stupid rule. There is no other appropriate way to hang things. That would suggest a de facto policy of no wall art etc, which is stupid.

Use a screw or a nail, and putty it when you move out.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That is really sad. Couldnt it be glued. I'd try it before cutting it up. Then move.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, did the strip stay stuck to the clock or the wall?
Was the wall textured?

Nevermind, just saw that it was a hook…


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I would use a nail or screw anyways, then use jointing compound to cover the hole if you move out. That's depressing. Maybe cut it and make two clock halves, or put something interesting in the middle?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

That's a gorgeous clock. Get a couple of clamps and glue that sucker back together ASAP!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

back in college my friends who were in apartments would fill any nail holes with toothpaste after the school year was over. Worked surprisingly well.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Using sewing needles is another trick that leaves very small holes but are surprisingly strong.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I always used nails and filled the holes with wet toilet paper. It dries white and blends in.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I always used nails and filled the holes with wet toilet paper. *It dries white* and blends in.
> 
> - Rick M.


It doesn't start out yellow does it? :>/


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

oh, that's just a "flesh wound". I'm sure you could fix it. Sorry to hear about your bad luck.

I, for one, have had good results with real 3M command adhesive strips. 4 pieces of that have been holding my toilet paper dispenser to a tile wall for about 6 months now.

Before that, I had tried some off-label double sticky tape. That lasted just a couple days.


----------

